# Noobie with turbo/supercharger question?



## DwayneOgles (Nov 17, 2006)

hey guys used to have a sport metallica gold 98 ws6 with heads cam yadda yadda anyways got a 04 srt4 now so been out of the ls series game for a lil while now and im bout to get a 05 6 speed gto but since ive had the lil turbo neon i love forced induction.... so im at a delima cuz i have to put forced induction on the new GTO which is the better route turbo or supercharger for the GTO im not looking for tons and tons of power probably not gonna do the whole slicks thing and take it to the drag strip alot just want some fun useable street power and i really like the look of the STS turbo kit but is seems like that the some of the supercharger kits are bout the same price so which is the best route to go ??


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You will probably have enough street power with a LS2 alone. Probably don't need to SC or TC. Probably going to be a little faster than a srt4. but if you want a super car, hell drop a magie in er.:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

By the way with a Goat you will have tons of power.:willy: :willy:


----------

